# [SOLVED] Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

Folks

I am using a new netgear N105 wireless modem, on a HP Pavilion a6440a system with windows xp. The Internet seems to drop off. Things I tried:

Firstly I recently changed from Netcomm to Netgear as the Netcomm modem start dropping of at random. The new nettgear N105 wireless modem now does the same thing.

Next I replaced the cables and wall spliters. I run 3 phones the desktop and an acer laptrop with vista using the wireless. The laptop sits on the same level as this PC but at the other end of the house. 

Next I updated all system drivers.

I phoned my ISP they made me run an 8 hour test with the cable plugged straight into the modem and all other equipment switched off. They told me to contact my telephone company.

Telephone company does not act for Internet connections but I told them the phone was dropping off to see what they would do. They replaced all the bits and pieces connected to my phone line outside. 

Problem reoccurred and is still happening.

So basically the 2 middle lights on the modem just switch off anytime. It can happen any time even when the laptop is off. 

Does anyone have any ideas what would be causing this? 

Help appreciated

Hmm the modem light is off as I try to post this:4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

I take it this is DSL?

I see no mention of line filters for the phones. Do you have line filters in place for the phones? Without them your phones will interfere with the dsl.

Otherwise I would suspect you have bad wiring inside. I would run a new telephone line from the outside to where the modem is to eliminate that from the mix.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

adsl2+ yes using new line filters, replaced the old filters, replaced cables including phone cable, am out of ideas!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

I gave you one idea: run a new cable from the demark [outside telephone box] to your modem. This will eliminate in house wiring. Just replacing the lines from the outlet to the modem isn't enough.

This "new cable" can simply be copper telephone wire from the demark thru a window to the modem as a test.

You should also be able to logon to the modem and look at the error log. This will give us clues to why its dropping.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Hi unfortunately the outside lines are all deep underground, no phone box, telecomunications company has all stuff that you would have in a phone box buried underground in the road. So I can't try that idea of running the cable from outside. However I will try later at home to login to the modem and see if there are errors listed. Will let you know the modem result after work end of today (Australia time). Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

I am not familiar with telephone wiring in Australia but from Mexico to Canada including the US we have a box outside that terminates the phone company line and that is where our internal wiring begins. Phone company is not responsible for inside lines.

You can't be right about the wiring setup because if you wanted to add a line they would have to tear up a street. You have to have a telephone box somewhere on the outside of the building. Our boxes have a locknut on the phone company side so customer doesn't have access but the other half has customer access so you could add a line or two.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Hi the telephone company have a man hole in the street. There is no phone box out side. The equipment for our property is in that man hole. The wiring does go underground for our house from the man hole. Assume they would have a way of changing a phone line from there if they had to. We only have an electricity wire connected to our roof. I logged into the modem last night. The only log I can find is the current one and could not see anyway to bring up a log history, I even read the manual but no joy. Changed all inside cables again, same problem reoccurs. It seems strange that this is only recently happening. Telephone company coming out here again tomorrow will ask for a line check. PS it Is Netgear N150 not N105 that was a typo. Thanks for the help.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Hi again If I am using avg8.5 with in built firewall would the modem firewall be conflicting with it? I read 2 firewalls might be causing the Internet to drop off. Which firewall should I trn off? I already don't use the windows one because the avg8.5 one has been running. My last modem I was not using its firewall. The new modem has the firewall on. Could this be the cause?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Telephone access underground.... glad I am not dealing with phones there. Hate to see what all of those floods have done... 

Log would only be from the last time the modem was turned on. Have it up and after a outage, without turning the modem off, see if you can get the log and copy/paste it here for review.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Hi well not all telephone lines are underground around here luckily, we just happen to own a private road and are unlucky having the cable underground. The cable could be flooded for all I know. Now the modem gave in tonight and I have a headache getting back on line. I went back to my old netcomm nb6 modem just to get back on line. To refresh my headache here the NB6 was originally the culprit modem that started dropping off line a few weeks back. Then I bought the Netgear N150 or otherwise called DGN1000 and it went crazy tonight. Infact the Internet died altogether and the modem was making a ticking noise. I was mucking around in the modem login and may have clicked something wrong? How do I recover that netgear modem? I logged into to see if it detected why it dropped off but there was no error message just normal connection message. So nothing worth copying in the log. Turned off my avg firewall to see if that was causing the problem but no it was not. I am now going to remove all netgear software and then try to reinstall it. Hope it works. It has got to be something in my set up I just don't know what and may have to pay a tech to come out and fix it. Am a bit of a tech myself having built PCs many years ago. Any more thoughts?


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

PS I ran another spyware program on my PC it picked up mywebsearch as a trojan on my pc. Now interestingly avg trusted mywebsearch. And now the netcomm modem is dropping off line. I've got the telephone company back in the morning failing that I'll hire a PC geek to take a look at the problem.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

PPS got all this jargon from the netcomm system log, am worried about the word intrusion. Any ideas?

Date/Time Facility Severity Message 2009/01/01 02:43:41 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=109.230.251.16 DST=58.178.69.218 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=117 ID=256 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=12200 DPT=9415 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:42:05 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:42:05 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/4. 2009/01/01 02:42:03 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:42:03 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/35. 2009/01/01 02:42:02 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:42:02 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/3. 2009/01/01 02:42:00 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:42:00 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/35. 2009/01/01 02:41:59 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:41:59 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/35. 2009/01/01 02:41:57 user crit kernel: OAM loopback test TIMEOUT!!!. 2009/01/01 02:41:57 user crit kernel: OAM loopback response not received on PORT/VPI/VCI 0/8/35. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=41.178.70.132 DST=58.178.81.96 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=47465 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4924 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis  2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=79.6.76.23 DST=58.178.79.211 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=51 ID=12048 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2521 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=59.95.198.186 DST=58.178.79.211 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=27854 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4405 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=211.154.132.190 DST=58.178.79.211 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=103 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=6000 DPT=1433 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=59.92.14.151 DST=58.178.79.211 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=44 ID=27193 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2407 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=832 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=119.225.17.106 DST=58.178.80.66 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=114 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=6000 DPT=1433 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: eth0 Link UP. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: eth0 Link DOWN. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=201.230.86.254 DST=58.178.80.66 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=6061 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4621 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=121.12.127.131 DST=58.178.80.66 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=106 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=6000 DPT=1521 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1216 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link down 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=211.27.115.102 DST=58.178.65.159 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=43939 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4859 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=78.154.216.83 DST=58.178.65.159 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=2551 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2901 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: eth0 Link UP. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=201.22.94.71 DST=58.178.65.159 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=51 ID=45631 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3924 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: eth0 Link DOWN. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: S=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=49 ID=7462 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4847 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=210.2.132.12 DST=58.178.65.159 LEN=56 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=52511 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2450 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp_8_35_1 OUT= MAC= SRC=116.71.189.232 DST=58.178.65.159 LEN=56 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=49 ID=49434 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3912 DPT=23 WINDOW=5808 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL link up, fast, us=256, ds=1504 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 message exchange 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 channel analysis 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.992 started 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: ADSL G.994 training 2009/01/01 02:39:27 user crit kernel: eth0 Link UP. 2009/01/01 02:39:27 syslog emerg BCM63XX started: BusyBox v1.00 (2009.10.11-05:35+0000)


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Well I have discovered the problem and solved it. My ISP has a plan which I use called Service plan: ADSL2+ Family 100GB note ADSL2+ which I was told by the ISP that I have. A speed test revealed I only have the Internet speed for ADSL1. When router settings were changed from ADSL2+ to ADSL1 or auto the dropping off issue fixed itself. Am posting this for others who maybe experience similar Internet dropping off problems, try a speed test and check the modem settings match the result.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Internet Dropping Off When Ever It Feels Like it*

Thanks for updating us on this. Would never have guessed that the ISP wasn't providing the correct service.


----------



## duncvr (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya know the ISP even boasted that I had 8000 bits a second. Ya can't trust anyone you ya got to do ur own speed test. Now I've written a complaint to the ISP will be interesting to see what they come back with.


----------

